# 3mg of klonopin.



## JT723 (Jan 7, 2012)

i take 3 mgs at a time of klonopin to feel anxiety free. who else takes this much or even more at a time. im also on zoloft. im thinking of tapering off the klonopin. only been on it for 3 months


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I eventually ended up taking a dose over 4 mg clonazepam daily due to tolerance before being forced to quit.


----------



## angiemarie (Dec 26, 2011)

I take Klonopin and Zoloft as well. The Klonopin was doing just fine until I started Zoloft, which seems to be making my anxiety worse. I have to take 2mg at a time and feel like taking 3 is in my near future. Thinking I may need to try something different. :/


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a high dose.. I have anxiety and panic that runs to the point where I want to vomit and I start sweating perfusely and become hesitant to do anything, but I only take 1 mg of ativan/lorzepam. I'm not even sure if it does anything.. but I would consider taking it easy on benzo's.

They are addictive and they are not a long term ideal medication.


----------



## Kingofallmedia (Feb 16, 2012)

*5mgs of Klonopin last night, and after about 32 oz. of grapefruit juice, just bumped up the Klonopin to 8 mg. it helps w/sleep, chillin', and helps me get off Ambien for a week or two.
My Klonopin month supply lasts about 5 days or so. But at least get through those days with minimum anxiety.*


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never had an actual script for any benzo, but use to use/abuse them alot. I mostly used xanax, but would get kpins every now and again. At first it would only take me a very small amount for them to effect me. 1mg of klonopin and i was anxiety free at work, 2 mgs and i was messed up. Tolerance, in my case at least, rose very quickly. And what is dissapointing is that it seems benzo tolerance never goes back down. I got to the point to where it took 6mg of xanax at once to be anxiety free, and 10 mg to mess me up. Xanax and klonopin always seemed to be about equal equivalency to me, so it would take about the same amount of mgs of kpin as xanax.

Wish i would of never abused these drugs, because now even if i was able to get a legit prescription for a benzo, it would be useless. The small amounts that doctors are willing to prescribe would do nothing for me


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

I take 1 klonopin in the am and 1 in the evening 1mg each dont have any tolerance problems


----------



## sactown91612 (Nov 4, 2012)

*i just did*

For sleep and unfortunately I suffer from extreme anxiety and panic attacks. Badtimes. I sometimes feel like I'm weird and nobody understands how bad it really feels.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The longer you take it, the more you need. I was up to 2 mgs per day taking 3 mgs per day a few times a week. Had I not cut back, I am sure 4 wouldn't have been that far off.


----------



## openminded (Oct 15, 2011)

*I've taken up to 8 mgs. clonazepam daily*

Hi! I used to take 8 mgs. clonazepam daily. Although the efficacy of it's long term use is controversial, I can attest that it can and was beneficial to me in long term usage. But I might add, not necessarily at 8 mgs. 8 mgs. of clonazepam daily I believe is way too high. I've taken clonazepam for over 20 years. I've researched it extensively as well. In my opinion, it is at about the 3 mg daily dose when it begins to lose it's efficacy and side effects begin to become more pronounced. Cognitive impairment, memory problems, possibly behavioral changes (usually not for the better) begin to intensify. Unfortunately a lot of these side effects and behavior changes aren't noticed by the person on the clonazepam, but may only be noticed by others, in particular friends and family, people that know you well. Many times only until you get under 3 to 2 mgs will you be able to start realizing how much it was affecting you in the higher doses. It's a very innocuous drug. It's best to have someone you trust monitor you when on it especially if you're on a dose of over 6 to 7 mgs. You may think and feel you know exactly what you're doing when you really don't at all. Be careful with this drug. Try taking the lowest dose possible and only as needed if possible. Unfortunately, I had to take it daily. But honestly, I think if you need to take more than 3 to 4 mgs daily, the medication is probably affecting you negatively as well, that is if it actually is helping you.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I want to get off this crap.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

today I took 6mg clonazepam with red wine, I felt just normal.


----------



## deadgirlrunning (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm only prescribed 1 mg daily, but I've taken 3 mg on occasion. I've been on it for 3 years now, so I definitely have a tolerance issue. I think you should at least taper to a lower dose. 3 mg is really high.


----------

